# E Hindu Scale - love it!



## MeriTone Music (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been jamming on the Hindu scale recently - just love the sound.. 

It's the 5th mode of the Melodic Minor Scale, basically like Mixolydian mode, but with a b6

The Scale/Mode in E: E F# G# A B C D (E) 

In other words - 1 2 3 4 5 b6 b7 in relation to your standard major scale.

Here's a backing track for really exploring the scale - hope you like it 

Hindu scale backing track


----------



## Max Dread (Sep 7, 2012)

Apologies in advance if I'm wrong here..... But would the scale not have an F rather than F#? 

My working out....: If E is the 5th mode of the the harmonic minor, that makes the harmonic minor relative to it "A", which has:

A - B - C - D - E - F - G#

Your thoughts?


----------



## angelophile (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah Hindustani sale is 5th mode of the melodic minor.

I love playing around with odd modes.

Please listen to one of my exotic mode tracks, let me know what you reckon. 

theres loads of strange (embarrassing) experimental tracks there.

the relevant one is "01 track 1" 

Inspired by Frank Zappa, John Mclaughlin and Gong

danieljpeters's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Please Be kind, I was using some of these scales for the first time !

My playing has improved a lot since recording these!


----------



## MeriTone Music (Sep 10, 2012)

angelophile said:


> Yeah Hindustani sale is 5th mode of the melodic minor.
> 
> I love playing around with odd modes.
> 
> ...




Nice and trippy!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MeriTone Music (Sep 10, 2012)

Max Dread said:


> Apologies in advance if I'm wrong here..... But would the scale not have an F rather than F#?
> 
> My working out....: If E is the 5th mode of the the harmonic minor, that makes the harmonic minor relative to it "A", which has:
> 
> ...



Hi there - it's the 5th mode of _melodic_ minor.. the notes you mention are correct - for the _Harmonic_ minor scale... but it's melodic minor modes... 

I hope that makes sense... 

Cheers - enjoy


----------



## Max Dread (Sep 12, 2012)

Makes total sense MeriTone Music..... Sorry mate, I was having a DOH moment..... Please carry on and ignore me! And cheers for the backing track.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cant fuck with this now since im at work but when i get back i will try this out and share the hirajoshi and chinese scales which are also interesting for those that are new to them.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's Joe Becker's "chineze" scale:
Chops from Hell Guitar Site - Guest Columnist - Joe Becker
And the Hirajoshi or japanese scale:
Chops from Hell Guitar Site - Guest Columnist - Aapo Arola


Btw... chopsfromhell.com is an all around great site for those of you who didn't know. I'm scared to go there as it generally shows me how far behind I am on my technique...


----------



## MeriTone Music (Nov 29, 2013)

Max Dread said:


> Apologies in advance if I'm wrong here..... But would the scale not have an F rather than F#?
> 
> My working out....: If E is the 5th mode of the the harmonic minor, that makes the harmonic minor relative to it "A", which has:
> 
> ...



Hey man.. sorry about the extremely delayed response.. it's the 5th mode of A MELODIC minor.. hence the F# rather than F that you'd get in the harmonic minor scale...

Hope that helps..


----------



## CD1221 (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought the melodic minor was a modification to the minor scale and only used when decending? From that it wouldn't have modes as such?

Groovy stuff, nonetheless.


----------



## celticelk (Nov 29, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> I thought the melodic minor was a modification to the minor scale and only used when decending? From that it wouldn't have modes as such?
> 
> Groovy stuff, nonetheless.



Classically, the melodic minor as written (with a natural 6 and 7) would only be played ascending (for the leading tones) and the natural minor (with b6 and b7) would be played descending. That rule is not really observed in modern music, especially in the improvisatory contexts where melodic minor and its modes are most frequently found.


----------



## CD1221 (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheers Celticelk, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## MeriTone Music (Dec 8, 2013)

celticelk said:


> Classically, the melodic minor as written (with a natural 6 and 7) would only be played ascending (for the leading tones) and the natural minor (with b6 and b7) would be played descending. That rule is not really observed in modern music, especially in the improvisatory contexts where melodic minor and its modes are most frequently found.



Thanks! Spot on....


----------

